# Which kettle should I buy?



## jdammer (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm getting into brewing. I just made my first northern brewer kit at a buddies place. 

I plan on doing 5 gallon batches in the short term. I know I will get into all grain at some point.

Question is looking at the pots. I'm thinking either a 10/15 gallon Megapot or the 10 gallon Blichmann. 

The blichmann seems nice but I've heard the bottoms on the megapots are tops. 

Cost isn't really an issue but if I don't need a blichmann I could spend the 100 i'd save on something else.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

Well either would do for 5 gallon batches. You will be boiling at least 6 gallons for a 5 gal batch. You will also need head space on top of that. 
Now think ahead.... Once you do 5 gal AG you will find out fast that to do a 10 gal batch takes just a little longer. So, I suggest the 15 gal pot. No reason to buy another later..
just my 2 cents


----------



## jdammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I read that the Blichmann thermometer on the 15 gallon is set at 6.5 gallons. That doesn't make much sense to me but I'll keep looking into it. Do you have a preference on brand?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you plan on mashing in it? Guess not. so thermometer not necessary for now. I would still go for the bigger one. I cant see why they put the probe that high. Maybe some one else here can say why. 
I do 10 gal AG every time I brew. No probe in any of my pots. I mash in a 10 gal "Gott" round cooler


----------



## jdammer (Jun 8, 2010)

Yah. I guess the thermometer is not imperative. It would just be one of those nice things if I used the pot for an HLT or mash pot later on.


----------



## jdammer (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess what I'm trying to avoid is buying a substandard piece of equipment that I'm going to want to upgrade or buy a new pot later on. Just want to make the right decision off the bat. I'm in the long haul for wine making and homebrew.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

FWIW
I use a digital one with a probe. I use it for getting sparge water, Mash water and mash temp. Then again when I am cooling it. Go for the 15 gal one


----------



## IQwine (Jun 8, 2010)

my 2 cents....

Listen to Tom


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

IQwine said:


> my 2 cents....
> 
> Listen to Tom


Did I just give you the 2cents to say that? Now you got 4cents!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2010)

Id go with the Mega Pot myselfand you can have the holes drilled yourself or done by them where you want and any other accesories. The Binchman is really nice to loom at but the Mega is the better all around value with a much tougher bottom. Like wine, I dont make as much as Tom and like to do 5 gallon batches and change it up often as i really dont want 10 gallons of the same beer on hand. unless you are going to be having dble burners or some elaborate system a pot for a mashtun isnt all that good and a cooler is better. a pot for a HLT is good though for sparge water. My system is all elctric and if you can get a keg that is the way to go IMO for boiling or electric.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 8, 2010)

jdammer said:


> The blichmann seems nice but I've heard the bottoms on the megapots are tops.



My two cents is just to point out the wonderful irony of that statement.


----------



## jdammer (Jun 9, 2010)

Ha. Thanks for pointing that out. I did do some drinking after I got off work yesterday. 

It really is just the little things that would make the brew better. Putting the lid on the handle. Using the site glass to see if I have to add before I put it in the primary. The nice three piece ball valve.

I know it's not as thick but I'm only going to be brewing once or twice a month. Is the thicker bottom really that important? If it is why did Blichmann choose to make it thinner. If everything else is spot on I'm sure the thickness on the bottom was considered. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2010)

The thinner "cheap" (made in China) pots can warp the pot and scorch the wort under extended high heat. I dont remember you saying how much each pot was.


----------



## jdammer (Jun 9, 2010)

Well the MegaPot is 239 no tax plus 7.99 for shipping. That includes the drilled holes and installed valve and thermometer.

The Blichmann is 309 no tax and free shipping. So I'd be paying roughly 60 more for the Blichmann. 

I haven't heard of anyone saying a Blichmann has warped. I've just read that the megapot has a thicker base


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2010)

I would still go for the 15 gall pot. Both are priced right for good quality pots. Ask that the temp probe hole put @ 5 gal height


----------



## jdammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think i'm going to go with the 10 gallon boilermaker. Austin homebrew is having a 20 dollars off sale for these this month. At 289 I think I'll spend a little more than the megapot but it will have all the bells and whistles that I want. 

I'm not going to go 15 just because I really don't have a desire to do more than 5 gallon batches at a time. I'm very confident that this wont change. If it does you can give me an "I told yah so". 

The bottom may not be as thick but with myself only brewing once or twice a month I don't think this will be an issue. 

Thanks again.


----------

